# E & m worksheet???



## skm510@live.com (Jun 21, 2011)

Can anyone guide me as to where I might find a good E & M worksheet for one of our Dr's to use?  any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Love Coding! (Jun 21, 2011)

skm510@live.com said:


> Can anyone guide me as to where I might find a good E & M worksheet for one of our Dr's to use?  any help would be greatly appreciated.



Have you tried E/M University.com?  They have different templates on there that are helpful.  I have tapped into that website countless number of times to create my own tools.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 21, 2011)

You also might try your CMS carrier site. They sometimes have audit tools that may help as well.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 21, 2011)

https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/em/scoresheets.html

Highmark Medicare Services for J12 serving Delaware, New Jersey, Maryland, Pennsylvania and DC Metro Area.


----------



## skm510@live.com (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you all very much!!!  All your information was very helpful


----------

